# did you see the knife holding terrorist in the UK on the news?



## chinto (May 25, 2013)

have you trained much with SELF DEFENSE in mind?  If so have you done so with the idea at all that the attacker may have a knife or other weapon?  Do you think that in such a situation if you are not the main target of the attack you should attempt to stop the attacker?  have you considered what it would mean to be attacked by some one with murder in mind?  or to deal with a DEADLY FORCE situation?


----------



## spaced (Jun 3, 2013)

Regardless of any training,  someone threatens you with a knife I would suggest removing yourself from the situation, running away, as opposed to trying fight off the attacker


"Protect Traditional Karate...Strive To Reach The Essence Of Goju Ryu...Never Give Up"


----------



## chinto (Jun 3, 2013)

OK let me put it another way,  if you saw the film. that individual could have attacked others as well as the drummer with the blades, what do you think was the correct response if attacked?  assume you could not flee the situation...  of course if you can get clear do so! there are good and better targets for a blade .. no other kinds!


----------



## Argus (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not sure that I'm following the point of this thread very well, but...

You have to be smart about these things. If someone attacks you or someone else with a knife, without warning, and the intent of killing, chances are there's not much you can do. However, the much more likely case is that someone will just threaten you or someone else with a knife. If all they want is your money, throw them your wallet and get the hell out of there. It's not worth risking your life over.

If you absolutely must confront someone with a knife, pick up a weapon yourself.

But really, you must distinguish between advice pertaining to combat, and advice pertaining to self defense. I'm not one who believes that martial arts are actually about self-defense at all; they're about combat. If your question is about how to combat an opponent with a knife, that's a subject that can be delved into. But the discussion gets much more involved if you ask "when should you try to fight someone who has a knife?"

I think you'll find the answer to the latter to be "never" or, at least, "almost never."


----------



## K-man (Jun 3, 2013)

chinto said:


> OK let me put it another way,  if you saw the film. that individual could have attacked others as well as the drummer with the blades, what do you think was the correct response if attacked?  assume you could not flee the situation...  of course if you can get clear do so! there are good and better targets for a blade .. no other kinds!


I think I would be trying not to draw attention to myself. That said, assuming I can't get away, I would be biding my time waiting for the opportunity to hopefully attack with the element of surprise. If actually attacked you just have to go for it and do your best. That is why we train against real knives every week. Even then, against a frenzied attack, you're really up against it. :asian:


----------

